# Thanksgiving week hours



## SimplyRed (Nov 17, 2019)

Ok, so the first schedule that came out had me with 38.5 hours, and i was off thanksgiving day and worked black friday & saturday, but revised sched had me at 22 hours off black friday & saturday and work thanksgiving morning when the store isn’t even open?? Anyone that can explain please feel free! I’m onky realky concerned with shy & how dud i loose 16.5 hrs?


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 17, 2019)

Don't go by the online schedule. Go by the posted schedule. If there is a discrepancy between the two AFTER the hard copy has been posted, then talk to your TL, ETL, or ETL-HR for clarification.


----------

